# 2 Fragen zu JSP und Bean



## oetzi (6. Nov 2008)

Im Folgenden Screenshot sieht man meine Verzeichnisstruktur und den betreffenden Code




zu 1.:
Eclipse meckert "Undefind Type: bean.Formbean"
allerdings nur in meiner beanOutput.jsp. In der beanInput.jsp steht genau die gleiche Zeile ohne das rumgemeckert wird.
Warum findet er die da nicht?!?

zu 2.:
Fehlermeldung: 'Syntax Error on Token "Invalid Character", ) expected'
Erstmal verstehe ich nicht, wo da ne ")" hin soll?!?

Desweiteren:
Wenn ich in der beanInput.jsp Daten eingebe und auf "OK" klicke, werde ich auf die beanOutput.jsp weitergeleitet. Dort sollen die eingegebenen Daten wieder (aus der Bean raus) ausgegeben werden.
Durch die Zeile 

```
Mail: <jsp:getProperty name="form" property="email" />
```
geht das auch wunderbar.

Bei der Zeile

```
Name: <% System.out.print(form.getEmail()) %>
```
die ich einfach mal zum testen einer alternativen Ausgabe nutzen wollte, wird dagegen kein Wert ausgegeben.

Woran liegt das? Spielt da der 1. Fehler evtl. eine Rolle? Dann finde ich es nur komisch, dass die <jsp:getProperty... Daten aus der Bean auslesen kann...

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## HLX (6. Nov 2008)

oetzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu 1.:
> Eclipse meckert "Undefind Type: bean.Formbean"
> allerdings nur in meiner beanOutput.jsp. In der beanInput.jsp steht genau die gleiche Zeile ohne das rumgemeckert wird.
> Warum findet er die da nicht?!?
> ...


Hast du die JSP-Datei mal geschlossen und erneut geöffnet? Viele solcher Fehler sind danach weg. Das Web-Tools-Plugin spinnt schon mal ein bisschen.



			
				oetzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Zeile
> 
> ```
> Name: <% System.out.print(form.getEmail()) %>
> ...


"System.out.print" schreibt in die Konsole. Für Ausgaben in der Weboberfläche musst du den JspWriter verwenden.


----------



## oetzi (11. Nov 2008)

so, erstmal danke für die antwort,
komme endlich mal wieder dazu, an dem projekt weiterzuarbeiten.



			
				HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du die JSP-Datei mal geschlossen und erneut geöffnet? Viele solcher Fehler sind danach weg. Das Web-Tools-Plugin spinnt schon mal ein bisschen.



mhh den 2. Fehler habe ich wegbekommen. 
schließen und öffnen hat zwar nicht geholfen, aber als ich die Zeile einmal gelöscht hatte und über strg+z wieder eingefügt hatte, war dieser fehler weg.



			
				HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "System.out.print" schreibt in die Konsole. Für Ausgaben in der Weboberfläche musst du den JspWriter verwenden.



ok, anfängerfehler  mit dem JSPWriter geht es wunderbar


aber verwirren tut mich eclipse immernoch...
es läuft zwar alles wie es soll, aber eclipse zeigt immernoch das hier an:




und jetzt nicht mehr nur in der beanOutput sondern auch in der beanInput.
bis jetzt hatte eclipse mir die maskierungzeichen "\" (screenshot: letzten beiden zeilen) angemeckert.
wie man sieht stören die jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr...

wie soll ich damit am besten verfahren? einfach nicht beachten solange es läuft? 
eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne, dass eclipse mir keinen fehler mehr anzeigt.


----------



## HLX (12. Nov 2008)

Den Page-Import scheint Eclipse wieder zu verstehen.  :autsch:  Wie gesagt, das WTP hat ein paar macken. 

Du könntest noch die Validatoren abschalten: Menü --> Window --> Preferences --> Validation --> Suspend all Validators


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

naja, eigentlich machen die Validatoren ja durchaus sinn, da sie auf Fehler hinweisen. solange das nicht überhand nimmt, werde ich die wohl erstmal aktiv lassen.

eine frage bzgl. eclipse hätte ich noch:
warum bietet mir eclipse wenn ich z.b. innerhalb von jsp tags 'request.' schreibe keine liste von möglichen methoden/attributen an?
ist das auch ein fehler oder muss ich das für JSPs/Servlets irgendwo einstellen?
das wäre für den anfang enorm hilfreich.


----------

